# First time Vizsla owners



## katpost55 (Jul 27, 2021)

We have just adopted our first Vizsla, 9 weeks old. We've heard that training him will be different. Does anyone have any helpful hints or dos and don'ts that we should know?


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Search on this forum with the words: “things I wish I knew” and you’ll learn everything you need to know 😉









Top 3 things you wish you knew


Hi Vizsla Pros! My husband and I are picking up our first V in 2 weeks (and are soo excited). I have read so many blogs and books and googled so many things...but I feel like nothing is the same as hearing from vizsla owners IRL. I am a teacher so I am able to be home with our little girl for...




www.vizslaforums.com


----------



## katpost55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you so much! I'm getting better at this and have some direction.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Training him will be like training other breeds, but he'll probably catch on quicker than many other breeds.
Don't use "dominance based" training methods. They won't work. Train with a light hand and a firm voice.
Make him an integral family member and just enjoy him. 
Have a two year plan. Where do you expect him to be in two years, and work it backward from there.
If you have no plan at all, train him as if you intend to hunt with him. You never have to own a shotgun, or hunt yourself, but he will take to a hunting based training program like a duck to water, if the breeding is there. It gives you an end goal and intermediate metrics. It is also fun.
Congrat's on your newest family member. Make many happy memories together.


----------



## katpost55 (Jul 27, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Training him will be like training other breeds, but he'll probably catch on quicker than many other breeds.
> Don't use "dominance based" training methods. They won't work. Train with a light hand and a firm voice.
> Make him an integral family member and just enjoy him.
> Have a two year plan. Where do you expect him to be in two years, and work it backward from there.
> ...


Thank you. And thanks for the advice.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

gunnr said:


> Training him will be like training other breeds, but he'll probably catch on quicker than many other breeds.
> Don't use "dominance based" training methods. They won't work. Train with a light hand and a firm voice.
> Make him an integral family member and just enjoy him.
> Have a two year plan. Where do you expect him to be in two years, and work it backward from there.
> ...


On that note: one thing I actually regret s taking my pup to ‘normal’ puppy class instead of hunting dog puppy class. We live in a big city and we followed a puppy class nearby with chihuahua’s, toy poodles and bulldogs and a lot of unprepared owners. I only started doing hunting classes when Fred turned one and it was a big game changer for us. Such devoted trainers, owners, dogs. If you have the possibility, join a hunting program as early as possible.


----------

